# need good dentist !!



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

My brother in law needs a very good dentist at putting on crowns...He has to also have the bottom teeth built up..Reading that just like here in the states dentists specialize in certain areas of dentistry..we have read good and bad about the dentists there in Ajijic. Can anyone please help. Thank you


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Here in Ajijic where I have lived for 14 years, I have found an outstanding, reasonably priced dentist who does all of my dental work no matter how complicated. Dr. Eloy Barragan has his office in the Riberas Del Pilar área. I had another dentist before him who was taking advantage of foreign residents by overcharging for dental services. I have been with Dr. Barragan for several years now and he is the best dentist I have used anywhere in Mexico, France or the United States. Top notch and completely honest in every respect.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

By the way, Dr. Barragans Crown work is unsurpassed in my experience and I first started visiting dentists for complicated dental work in the 1950s. I have many complicated crowns, most acquired here at Lake Chapala or the San Francisco Bay Area. I also live in the Chiapas Highlands some 1,500 kilometers to the south of Lake Chapala about half the year every year and there are some good dentists down there but I think so highly of Dr. Barragan´s exceptional skills and fair pricing that I would fly from Chiapas to Lake Chapala just for an appointment if the work needed was at all complicated. I´ll soon turn 73 and no clappers as of yet so I do not recommend dentists lightly.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> By the way, Dr. Barragans Crown work is unsurpassed in my experience and I first started visiting dentists for complicated dental work in the 1950s. I have many complicated crowns, most acquired here at Lake Chapala or the San Francisco Bay Area. I also live in the Chiapas Highlands some 1,500 kilometers to the south of Lake Chapala about half the year every year and there are some good dentists down there but I think so highly of Dr. Barragan´s exceptional skills and fair pricing that I would fly from Chiapas to Lake Chapala just for an appointment if the work needed was at all complicated. I´ll soon turn 73 and no clappers as of yet so I do not recommend dentists lightly.


ok, thank you soooooo much...this info is invaluable and i really appreciate you taking the time to give me this info.... !!!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Double ditto to everything Hound Dog wrote.
My wife and I have known and used Dr. Eloy Barragan as our dentist for many years in Chapala and at his new offices in Riberas del Pilar. He is absolutely the best, without a doubt.


----------

